# Alignment Problems



## Sandra Brown (Apr 1, 2004)

Hi everyone, I'm a new member and lovin' this forum! So I have my first Maxima..95. I bought it 6 months ago, for about 3 months now it has been pulling to the right, sometimes to the left. Since then it has been balanced 3 times. I also had the tires checked..they checked out fine. So I brought it for alignment, I was told that it cannot be aligned perfectly because the caster and camber are unadjustable and it will always be pulling to the side. I returned it to company that I bought it from, who said they had it aligned and checked and that what I was told about the caster and camber was crap...However I have driven it twice since they claimed they aligned it and it seem to be still pulling. Does anyone know anything about this caster and camber thing and does Nissan Maximas normally have alignment problems ?
Also I'm getting a harsh, rough ride from it..like it needs shocks, could the problem be related? Help... I'd hate to think I made a bad buy? 

Also it's taking a few minutes to start in the mornings? Can someone please tell me what's going on here?


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Can't tell you much about the starting thing (fuel pump maybe, but it's only a guess)


For the alignment, you can't adjust camber or caster from the factory, but you can easily modify the strut or spindle to adjust camber. caster shouldn't ever need to be adjusted.
you can also buy some egg-shaped bolts to put in the strut mounts so you can adjust camber precisely.. you can buy them at most performance shops, or from tire rack ... or many of the other online aftermarket parts places.
www.internetautomart.com is run by a friend of mine and he gives me pretty good prices on the stuff.

As for the ride, if it's a 95 then it's a pretty safe bet that you need new struts. they last about 80-100k miles, depending on driving habits..

also look at the suspension bushings. my 93 has been through two sets in it's 205k miles, and many many of the 89-94 Maximas (that I mainly work on) have had to replace these bushings. they're very similar in the 95-99 models, so it's conceivable that they'll need replacement on yours about now as well.
also be sure to have them check out tie rod ends and ball joints. none of mine looked or felt bad, but I had some vibrations all the time while driving. finally took replacing all of the above parts to get rid of the vibes and steering that just went where it wanted...

that should take up any play in the suspension, but unfortunately it's about $1000 in work if you pay a mechanic to do it.
where are you located?


----------



## Sandra Brown (Apr 1, 2004)

Thanks, Matt. My Computer was down for a while, I'm only now seeing your post. However, since then I had the struts changed and another alignment done, it seem to be okay now...except it vibrates a little when I'm driving at about 70. But thanks for your words of wisdom buddy!


----------

